# Repashy Shrimp Souffle



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Has anyone used this product? My Shrimp absolutly love it.

Repashy Shrimp Souffle

Product Description
SHRIMP SOUFFLE

Our Meal Replacement Gel for Scavengers of all kinds, Shrimp, Crab, Crayfish, Snails.

INGREDIENTS: Whole Squid Meal, Whole Krill Meal, Whole Sardine Meal, Pea Protein Isolate, Spirulina Algae, Dried Brewer's Yeast, Alfalfa Leaf Powder, Stabilized Rice Bran, Germinated Brown Rice Protein Concentrate, Carrageenan Algae, Konjac, Carob Bean Gum, Dried Kelp, Potassium Citrate, Calcium Propionate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Schizochytrium Algae, Phaffia Rhodozyma Yeast, Paprika Extract, Calendula Flower Powder, Marigold Flower Extract, Rose Hips Powder, Turmeric Root Powder, Malic Acid, Sodium Chloride, Canthaxanthin, Potassium Sorbate, Magnesium Gluconate, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract and Mixed Tocopherols (as preservatives), Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. 45%, Crude Fat min. 6%, Crude Fat max. 8%, Crude Fiber max. 8%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 9%, Calcium min. 1.5%, Calcium max. 2.5%, Phosphorus min. 0.75%.

DIRECTIONS: To prepare one cup of product, add ¼ cup of powder into ¾ cup of cold water and stir until blended. Microwave until it starts to boil (typically 2-3 minutes), remove and stir. Alternatively, bring water to a boil on stove, remove from heat, and stir in powder. Immediately pour into a storage container or mould, and let sit at room temp until firm. The finished gel can be cut into cubes, shredded, or used as a whole slab. Whatever is not used immediately should be treated as fresh food. It can be stored sealed in refrigerator for up to two weeks, and in freezer for up to six months. To adjust firmness of gel, use more or less water as desired.


----------

